# Le Mans Series: 1000Km do Algarve



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Portimao race track has all the character of an old British or American track. There are twists, turns and elevation changes everywhere, making this track alike a tarmac rollercoaster. All of the drivers heaped praise on the new circuit, and it brought us some brilliant racing.
* Full Story *


----------

